# Why?



## Baleigh Kate (Jun 9, 2010)

I live in a small town, so naturally everyone knows everything about everybody. I just finished 8th grade and am going into 9th. I thought that I had made some friends, but it turns out that I didn't. I finally told them about my IBS, thinking that since we all trusted each other they would understand. They gradually started to leave me and they told everyone in the grade everything about my IBS, heart defect, and asthma. After that, not many people wanted to talk to me. I was basically alone for the rest of the school year. In our high school, things spread fast, and these "friends" are going to this high school. I'm scared that they'll tell everyone and then no one will want to hang around with me. People call me "The Sick Girl" and "The Dying Girl" because of all of my medical conditions and it's not fair. I still can't figure out why those people started spreading rumors about me. I just don't feel that it's fair. I never did anything to them. Why would they do this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately it is what kids that age tend to do. Teens tend to be trying to figure out who they are and where they belong and sometimes having an us/them mentality where someone has to be the "them" is just part of the process. Bullying, teasing, rumor spreading, etc. is very common at your age. If it wasn't you it would be someone else who was chosen as the outcast. It doesn't make it any easier, but try not to let it get to you, or make you think something is wrong with with you. Most people grow out of this stage sooner or later. I know it sucks to have to wait for other people to grow up and mature. It will happen and you will find lots of people in the world that don't care about whatever these people are using to make you be the outsider.


----------



## TheIBSExperience (Jun 1, 2007)

You know Baleigh Kate its natural for young people at your age to be like that. It is written in the Bible; _Foolishness is bound in the heart of a child; but the rod of correction shall drive it far from him._ *Proverbs 22:15*. It depends to their parents If they told them to be kind and understanding to less fortunate people like us. I have friends when I was your age that understands my condition but they are very few. I hope you can find a friend that will understand you.


----------



## Miami25 (Sep 7, 2009)

Kids your age are mean...they are just making fun of you to be accepted by their peers. When I was in school people would find the smallest little defect you had and make fun of you relentlessly. People say to ignore them but that never worked for me...so I found some mean stuff about them and did it ack and it would usually shut them up lol. Next time someone makes fun of you just say "Can you please stop looking at me, I never liked you anyways". Lol that one always got them...people don't know what to say to that. You can stick up for yourself and ignore them at the same time! Just act like you don't care and say something witty along with it.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

Baleigh Kate said:


> I live in a small town, so naturally everyone knows everything about everybody. I just finished 8th grade and am going into 9th. I thought that I had made some friends, but it turns out that I didn't. I finally told them about my IBS, thinking that since we all trusted each other they would understand. They gradually started to leave me and they told everyone in the grade everything about my IBS, heart defect, and asthma. After that, not many people wanted to talk to me. I was basically alone for the rest of the school year. In our high school, things spread fast, and these "friends" are going to this high school. I'm scared that they'll tell everyone and then no one will want to hang around with me. People call me "The Sick Girl" and "The Dying Girl" because of all of my medical conditions and it's not fair. I still can't figure out why those people started spreading rumors about me. I just don't feel that it's fair. I never did anything to them. Why would they do this?


People r bitches. U know how catty girls can get. They laugh and spread rumors because they are insecure about themselves and it makes them feel better about them. I know that sounds like something ur mom would tell u, but it's true. I used to be mean, kinda a bully, not physically. And i can honestly say that's why i did it. What u need to do is find some friends or 1 friend that doesn't care about any of your med. problems, and just likes u for you. Theres someone out there like that. I have a guy friend whos great and knows i have stomach problems(doesn't know exactly what)but he's there for me when i have bad days and need to talk. Of course i can't tell him everything, but he's there for comfort. And i found him by accident, we had a class together freshman year, he was being picked on by some older jock, and i stood up for him. Been friends ever since. Find yourself a good friend, it might just happen on its own.


----------



## AngelineK (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck... I'm going into 7th grade but I have heard high school isn't usually as bad with that kind of stuff as middle school


----------



## f0rc3 (Jul 19, 2010)

AngelineK said:


> Good luck... I'm going into 7th grade but I have heard high school isn't usually as bad with that kind of stuff as middle school


yea, in high school you are usually a bit more free to leave the classroom, as the teachers do not penalize you for being gone a long time. However it may be embarrasing. At least in my highschool...


----------

